# Sexing Cobalt Tincs



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Please help me sex this pair of cobalt tincs. 





the first 4 pictures are same frog.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

First one looks male...the second needs a few different angle pics


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

this is my males pads.












and this is my female


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

So are you thinking mine are both female?


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

to me, this one looks like it could be a male



How old are they? do you see any courting?

Image messed up i guess. just copy and paste the url.


also, yes... might both be female. Im back and forth with the picture you posted. Its hard for me to tell. They look bigger than my females but definitely not as big as my male. I only have 1 male and 1 female to judge it off of so someone else might be able to tell you more


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

The first 4 pictures are frog #1, the last 5 are frog #2. They are appx 1-1/2 years old. I have not seen any courting behavior or heard any calling


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

How old are these frogs? It's really tough to tell. I'd lean towards male on the first frog, on the second one I really wouldn't venture to guess just because the pics are inconclusive. 

Here's a belly shot of my pair of cobalts, the male is on top. It's a pretty good demonstration of toe pad size difference. 
Then another pic showing size diffence and body posture.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

From what Josh's Frogs guide to sexing says, typically females will be larger than males...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

joshbaker14t said:


> From what Josh's Frogs guide to sexing says, typically females will be larger than males...


This is true. If you look at the second pic I posted the size differnce is clear.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

rusty they are about a year and a half old. 
frog 1



frog 2


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Im betting 2 females... not positive though. #2 is questonable to me.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I think people are getting thrown off because they look a little younger then 1.5 years old. I see no major arch or split toe pads. Are you sure about the age? Could they be a few months younger then that?


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

You are probably correct. I was guessing on age. They are most likely younger


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

joshbaker14t said:


> You are probably correct. I was guessing on age. They are most likely younger


Well, it won't be much longer before you'll see changes. My guess is that they'll probably around 11-12ish months. You'll def know by spring. I'm _guessing_ that you do have a pair though. Subscribed and we'll see.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks. I appreciate the help


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Off topic, but mrzoggs, your female is WAY to skinny.

D


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

definitely doesnt look like a good picture to judge her girth to me... She eats plenty and has laid healthy eggs for some time now. If you are concerned, I will gladly snap a picture right now and send it to you. Just let me know


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Id hate to keep someone elses thread off topic, but just incase you are not the only one who was concerned about the picture, I just took this right after I saw your post. Took me a moment to get a good one since I'm sure my frogs dont like me poking a lense in their face... but here ya go.

Also, I just just got that frog from its previous owner. I had the frog for a few hours when i took that picture. I highly doubt she was/is underfed.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok, I see now. She's a beauty!

D


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Zoggs, she did look really skinny in that first pic but she looks nice and healthy in the second. Sometimes I think my BYHs look kinda skinny, when I look again later they seem normal. Not sure if they "suck in their gut" like I do when they see people looking, or...?


----------

